
Free Music Studio Means No More Excuses - chaostheory
http://blog.wired.com/music/2008/05/free-music-stud.html
======
nertzy
The interface is cool but gets fairly obnoxious after a while. I know that
it's pretty accurate as to how the original gear worked, but music UI has
improved so much since the late 1970s!

------
schtog
awesome thanks have been looking for this. there are a lot of music tools out
there but seems hard to find soemthing that is just click google click
download click install -> start making music.

